# Hiniker Angle problems



## In water pools (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a 1995 hiniker 7'-6" plow. It would not angle left or right but the pump runs. I have had headlight issues for the last couple of years as well. I decided replace the entire wiring harness which fixed all my head light problems but plow still won't angle left and right. Both left and right values are getting power to them. I have also taken apart both left and right valves to make sure the pin was not sticking and valves are rust free. Does anyone have any other ideas to help resolve this issue?
Thanks!


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

It is likely that the turn cylinders are rusted in place. Take the hoses off to be sure that there is fluid going to each cylinder when the function is performed. If there is fluid then keep both hoses off and try to manually move the blade side to side. If it will not move then you will have to disassemble and clean or replace the cylinders.


----------



## In water pools (Dec 3, 2015)

I think I've eliminated everything else. I ll try that tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------



## In water pools (Dec 3, 2015)

I disconnected hoses going to angle cylinders. The plow moves left and right perfectly fine. When I try to move left and right from joystick no fluid is pumping out of either hose but pump is running. Both left and right siloniods are magnetized when each one is turned on. Could something be stuck in the hydrolic junction box mounted on the top of the pump?


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

If the motor runs and no fluid comes out of the turn cylinder hoses, the plow should be raising. That's what a Hiniker will do if you do not activate any coils. If it is not raising The system is likely not building pressure for some reason. Check to be sure you can make the system pump fluid and that the float valve is not getting power when other functions are performed.


----------



## In water pools (Dec 3, 2015)

I figured it out! I took out both coils and the angle valves. On the inside of the valve body I pushed in on that piston thats on both sides. I seemed to be slightly hung up. I put everything back together and it all works perfect.


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

I have a used c plow. Just started using it. Just started seeing little oil coming out at the manifold, from one of the hoses. The one that raises and lowers.


----------



## Paps (Jan 21, 2019)

My Hiniker won't move any direction. Motor runs fin when activated. just won't go up or angle. I don't know anything about these plows.. it was on the truck when I bought it.


----------



## miscltd (Feb 19, 2019)

Paps said:


> My Hiniker won't move any direction. Motor runs fin when activated. just won't go up or angle. I don't know anything about these plows.. it was on the truck when I bought it.


Had a similar situation when I got mine. Either failed to function or performed the wrong function. Had the plow repair guys at the Hiniker dealer stumped. After a lot of trial and error, they ripped the rams apart and found that part of one of the seals had disintegrated. Tiny bits of rubber were floating around in the fluid and randomly plugging the fluid passages. Replaced the seal, flushed the system and slapped it all back together. Worked like new.


----------



## Paps (Jan 21, 2019)

I will flush my system and check it out...thanks


----------



## miscltd (Feb 19, 2019)

You're welcome. I'm not a plow guy -- only personal use and a couple of my older sisters' driveways. Used to clear the lot for my church, but was putting $200/yr in maintenance and repairs. Too much for volunteer work. Hope you have better luck with yours.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Paps said:


> My Hiniker won't move any direction. Motor runs fin when activated. just won't go up or angle. I don't know anything about these plows.. it was on the truck when I bought it.


Hinikers are fairly simple,

First check the fluid level then the plug at the grill, inspect the pins and the sockets,
It's easy to bend a pin or two. If there is snow ice, dirt in the plug
It is posibel to push the socket back into the plug.

If it's the plug you can try to fix it,
Warm up the plug and try to push the socket back into the plug
And straighten the pin.
If this goes south...
I have used a couple strands of copper wire or a small brad( nail)
To make the connection untill a better fix could be done.

The rest,
Is the fluid level low?
Flow control valve- arrow must point toward valve block .
Valves not operating . Or the wires came off of the coils.


----------

